# In Power Save Mode. Press Computer Power Button or any Key on Keyboard or move mouse



## PJBC (Jan 23, 2012)

I got a computer today, it works on my TV in 1080(HDMI) problem is the edges of the screen are cut off (i.e. I can't see the start menu button) how can I fix this?

Also... when using the Dell monitor (VGA) it just stays with the power light orange saying


"In Power Save Mode. Press computer power button or any key on Keyboard or move mouse"

I got the monitor from Dell in 2006 when I got a Dell Dimension 1100, I am using a 9800 GT GPU....

Any help on solving this? I don't wanna be stuck on a TV HDMI if the screen gets cut off.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey peta, did you have a dvi connector on your vga cable? Just wondering as if you didnt your not hooked onto the 9800gt. Is your cable vga to vga? If so your plugged into the onboard.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Check you're running the proper resolution for the TV.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Jan 23, 2012)

@voyager, he was, the cutting off happened in both resolutions. The one the pc booted up in and 1080 once it was changed to that.


----------



## PJBC (Jan 23, 2012)

I've gone to appearances > display > screen resolution and it will only recognise the LCD TV I've connected to, the external monitor isn't recognised...


----------



## PJBC (Jan 23, 2012)

No DVI connector.. I don't think... it was just a VGA cable


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Jan 23, 2012)

Then you dont have it hooked upto the 9800gt, the 9800gt only had dvi connectors ( ithink there called dvi) definitely not vga though. SO that will be your problem. I have a dvi connector lying around i think, ill have a look for it for you. If not there a couple of quid online.


----------



## PJBC (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh alright...thanks  Guess I'm stuck playing on a HDMI TV... You'd think that'd be best but nah :O


----------



## PJBC (Jan 23, 2012)

lol Mike can I borrow your old GPU?


----------



## PJBC (Jan 23, 2012)

Btw Mike, my granddad is giving me £50 in 2 weeks for a new GPU... gonna get the 6770  Would that have a straight VGA connection?


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Jan 23, 2012)

No and why would you want to lend my old gpu, its worse than the 9800gt 

EDIT: try not to double post, use the edit function below your posts


----------

